# Is it worth getting the DS version after i have the 3DS



## 3dsatackman (Nov 20, 2014)

I already have the Nintendo 64, and the 3DS version of animal crossing. Should i even bother getting the DS version? I have heard it is not nearly as good as 3ds but im sure it is better that the N64 what do you guys think is it worth getting or should i wait for the WiiU version?


----------



## Coach (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably not, lol.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, I bought the wild world game about a month ago and it hasn't aged well, i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 20, 2014)

If I were you, I'd look at the list of features and even lists of features that have changed between the games, to see if any of them particularly matter to you. Unless you love some of the older features that are missing from ACNL or are curious about the older games, there's probably no point in going back.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't waste your time with Wild World. It was great when it came out since online play was new, but it hasn't aged well since. The N64/GC and 3DS versions are the best in the whole series.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 20, 2014)

I've heard that it's just a lesser version of New Leaf. Basically the same thing but simpler graphics, less features, and less fun! (boo!).


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I am going to say no, stick with new leaf.


----------



## Rococo (Nov 20, 2014)

Some games don't age with time. Wild World does not have this saving grace. It's only really fun if you've played it as a kid and want to look at how your town is doing now (answer: lots and lots of weeds), but the charm of that wears off after a few minutes. So unless you're a collector or love the game series and can snatch it up for dirt cheap, I'd say no.


----------



## Mochaqt (Nov 20, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend it either, I never got into Wild World myself and I've been playing since GC's initial release. Like Rococo said, if you're a collector or have a lot of nostalgia for it and what not, go for it, but if not it'd probably be best to save.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah it is, if you plan on being bored.


----------



## penguins (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## 3dsatackman (Nov 20, 2014)

Hmm so the DS is version is not so good, is the Wii version OK? and the N64 looks good though


----------



## OliviaMagica (Nov 21, 2014)

Dude do not buy the Wii version for the rest of your life!
It has one problem
Grass wears off really fast
and it wears off every time you load up your game or you walk on it


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

WW is a good game in my opinion. NL kinda spoiled me, but I wouldn't say no to it altogether.
At least check it out first.


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 21, 2014)

If Animal Crossing was a game that had a story or something to "complete" I'd say buy it! But because it's a game that works real time and each game basically just builds on the last version with a few new characters I don't really see the point of going back to play an older version of the game unless it was a favorite or something from YEARS ago. 

I do think it would be cool to see how the town set up works and the mechanics but I wouldn't pay to see that, I'm sure there are videos or a ROM of some sort that allows you to try it for free.

And if you were collecting then you could also get it.

I guess it depends what exactly you plan on doing with it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

Get both! Good collection


----------



## Locket (Nov 21, 2014)

Wi-fi's canceled... And the Wii U will be a whole lot more fun.


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 22, 2014)

Well if you really are invested in the series I suggest you go and buy it.. I LOVED Wild World and New Leaf was kind of a let-down for me, even if I am still totally in love with the whole series.
The villagers in Wild World felt more "special" and their personalities were much more defined, compared to New Leaf, wich focuses on personalizing the town as the mayor and all that good stuff ^_^"

I would kill to get my Nintendo DS Lite working so I could play one more time *sniffles* :')


----------



## Mayor Krystal (Nov 22, 2014)

I had a lot of fun playing Wild World - online play was awesome! But by next year, you won't be able to play online on the DS. There are some events like the Acorn Festival that New Leaf doesn't have but unless you really want Wild World, I wouldn't suggest getting it. New Leaf, in my opinion, is better (though very repetitive at times) as you can customise your town and personalise your character more (for example changing the shoes, eye colour etc etc) - in Wild World you couldn't.

And the Wii version... I really wouldn't recommend it. As OliviaMagic said, the grass wears very quickly so your town wouldn't look too good unless you cover it all up with paths.

So, like a lot of other people are suggesting, just stick with the games you have.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

I dunno the wild world version to me has more feels so id like it better IMO


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 23, 2014)

Wild World aged the worst IMHO.

Although a lot of people had nostalgia with it, I haven't played it until I got CF & NL.
Which basically means that WW lacks a lot of stuff compared to later games and even the Gamecube one.
Though, WW still has that charm that later Animal Crossing games seem to miss out on.

Like seriously, CF's conversations are terrible and NL's is an improvement but are STILL repetitive.

After all of this, play NL & the Gamecube one.
It's too late to go back into WW & CF since the Wi-Fi for the DS & Wii are dead.


----------



## Kirby of the Stars (Nov 24, 2014)

I view the Gamecube and 3DS versions of Animal Crossing as two branches off the same tree (New Leaf pun intended). They share many of the same aspects and returned a lot of what made Animal Crossing on the Gamecube so great. When Wild World came out on the DS, my little brother had is so I started a character. Being able to put on hats and accessories was fun, but ultimately, the villagers had taken much more to their token personalities, the town is smaller, the buildings are generally missing... It just felt like a lacking experience that lost a lot of the charm when it upgraded. Personally, for many reasons, I cannot recommend Wild World. 

On a side note: Listen to the kind people before me and do not consider City Folk unless you like deserts with desert themed sand.


----------



## Brianstorm (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope. 

Wild World is the worst AC game, very ugly graphics, the online play was horrible as well... I suggest that if you buy then just transfer your town to City Folk.

and I agree with you guys saying it hasn't aged well, like most DS games didn't besides Pokemon (D/P/Pt/B/W/B2/W2) and Mario Kart DS.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 29, 2014)

Ironically, Animal Crossing (GCN) actually had better dialog compared (albeit a little bit too long) to Animal Crossing: Wild World, which renders this "selling point" moot.


If you're aware that each Animal Crossing released generally improved over its previous iteration, then this should obviously means that basically all of the older Animal Crossing games won't age well along with the lack of significant "exclusive" features that would define these games. And that's the case for Animal Crossing: Wild World, because nearly all of the additions it brought are also carried for the subsequent installments. The DS version also got hit by technical limitations by its system of origin, along with the rather paltry DS game card capacity (which is around 32MB?) back in late 2005. Being a region-free system, the decision of not including the real holidays came from the staff's desire of getting the game localized as fast as possible. All of these factors made the game being the most susceptible to age poorly. Also, online play is no longer an option since May 20th 2014 for both this game and Animal Crossing: City Folk.


To sum it up, justifying to get Animal Crossing: Wild World right now is an exercise to futility to anyone but the rose-tinted glasses fans. The lack of major redeeming features unique for the game, the incredibly tight technical limitations, the localization rush and the lack of online play all easily prevented it to age well over the course of history. At this point, you already have Animal Crossing: New Leaf, which is technically superior to every other installment that preceded the latest. It's also very easy to find a copy of it on your favorite retailers and on eShop. Heck, even the 3DS installment might become outdated as soon as the inevitable sequel gets released on Wii U (or whatever system Nintendo will produce).


----------

